# Early November grouse and hun



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

It's not a typo. It says hun, nonplural, for a reason. Where did they go!? In the southwest they were almost nowhere to be found. Of course it didn't help that my #1 spot got leveled! Honestly, leveled. Several dozen tree rows uprooted, gone. And with them, the huns. :******: I thought I was losing my mind when I couldn't find the place and then I realized that I HAD found it. I finally moved a large covey in a sunflower field on my last day. They were flushing very wild and I only scratched one on the first covey rise. 
Sharptails were a different story. Numbers were good and nearing what I remembered from a decade ago. I enjoyed the most consistent hunting ever. I even shot three with the 28 ga. on my second day. That required patience. I had a covey of 100 birds and one of 50 birds. The ones I shot were scattered singles though. I found birds in CRP near sunflowers and alfalfa (no surprise there) and in the badlands too. The final day treated me to an 80+ bird covey rise at 12 ga. range. I was carrying a 20 and flock shot in an attempt to get the shots off quicker. Of course there were two stragglers that offered good shots while I opened the gun to put in a fresh pair of shells and place the empties in my pocket. There was a third bird waiting patiently...yep, feather cloud! There would be others in the sunflowers too. I am looking forward to getting back up there in about a week. Hopefully there will be snow. Then those huns will have a hard time hiding! And my friends will be done with deer hunting so I can get the huns that are usually in their shelterbelts.


----------

